# light dimmer switch with heat mat??



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

hi all, I am setting up an incubator for some bearded dragon eggs and I don't have a thermostat. however I do have plenty of light dimmer switches and thermometers. heat mats run of 240 volts don't they? the light dimmer switch lowers the voltage but I don't know if heat mats can run of lower voltages like an incandescent light bulb. 

thanks for any help


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

i considered this when i built my incubator, which is heated by a lightbulb not a heatmat, but the only dimmers i could find were designed to be wired straight into the mains, rather than just inline on a circuit...

however, in theory it should work if you can get the right dimmer


the other option if you dont have a thermostat is to build one... if you can wire up a dimmer switch you can build the thermostat you can buy in kit form from maplins... & its only about a fiver... but its not a pulse stat...

if you manage it i'd be interested to see a scribbled wiring diagram off you


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

I have no idea how to wire up a thermostat but I guess it can't be that complicated. however wiring up a dimmer switch is very simple. I was planning on fitting to the outside of a poly box so I can make some slight adjustments easily. I'm just not 100% that heat mats will run ok on lower voltages. I'm tempted to use a bulb and a computer fan like chicken incubators but I don't know if the light will effect the eggs or will be safe with such high humidity


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

well, if its good & straight forward to wire up, wire it up & see if it runs ok. putting less voltage through is only gonna not heat it up, worst case scenario, not gonna break owt...


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

scratch that & read this old thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/50393-i-wondered-u-use-dimmer.html

its a nono apparently


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

cheers mate. ill have to buy a thermostat, or try and fix mine. im picking up a clutch of eggs tomorrow so really need to sort something out


----------

